

Peter Higgins, Dojo Toolkit, JSConf 2009 Presentation - voodootikigod
http://jsconf2009.com/higgins_video.html

======
teilo
Not the easiest to follow presentation. You could tell he was nervous. The
info is great if you already have an understanding of dojo.

